# Midnight not doing so well



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

She wants to live I tried everything with her, she is on her side. She had a bladder problem for weeks now. I move her in the 10 gallon put peas ate them. Then 3 days later I gave her food she ate them and she would have them again. Wait 3 days put pea in she ate them. 2 days later I put her in the big tank put food in ate them she fine for 2 days and then it come back. Put her in the 10 gallon the next day. Wait 3 days put pea in and she did fine. Yesterday she look great swimming and stuff. Today I found her be hide the filter not moving. I move her she swim fine then she went on her side. Her color is going,she does not look good. I am not sure what to do. I tried peas she will not eat them. *c/p* 
She is the black fish in the pic


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Is she the black moor? the larger goldfish often harrass smaller goldfish. they could be making her miserable. have you done water tests? I don't know what is wrong. but stress can lead to all kinds of ailments.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

She is a black moor. She live with the little fishes for 3 weeks now. She is bigger then them. They are her friends, they do not pick on her. She has a bladder problem. I know that what she has. I want to save her she in a container with a bubbler. I tried everything I do not know what to do. I think she is not going to make it.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah, I see. are the other fish fin nippers? I know i had to move out a school of serpaes because they were stressing out my fish. honestly I'd just give her a tank to herself, some plants, a marimo moss ball to starve out algae, and little to no gravel.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I forgot how big the large tank is and how many goldfish are in it along with her.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

She was in the 10 gallon they do not nip at her. There is only two in the 10 gallon tank. She is in the container, by her self. The big I have is a 65 bow tank gallon with 3 fish.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if one of her bladders have an infection of some kind... it seems a bit sudden to be honest. ten gallons is small even for one goldie, but it makes a decent QT tank. i'm sorry, i'm not sure if there's nything you can do for her. if it's bacterial you could try some form of medication.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

My friend told me what to do. I put salt in it help her breathing a little. Then she said that all you can do. Watch her and if nothing change, then you tryed all you could to save her. She loosing her color she does not look right. I think she on her last life today. I do not think she will make it. Thanks


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

have you changed the water at all?


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

BAD IDEA WITH THE SALT! if it's not fungal or bacterial the salt will kill her! i tried that with my sick angelfish and they were dead the next morning! it's table salt, most fish don't need it, a salt bath is fine for infections of fungal or ich parasites, but otherwise it's not needed. try a bubble stone if it can't breathe well.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/basic-info-needed-sick-fish-16040.html fill this out, it will help those with more experience know how to help you.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

I change the water every week. Its not table salt, its the salt you get at petsmart. I used a little bit. She is breathing a little bit better. There is a bubbler in there with her.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

pffft, sorry, for got goldies aren't chamber lunged fish XD ph? ammonia levels? nitrate levels? nitrite levels? a current picture would help too.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tank size:under a 1 gallon
Ammonia:none
NitrIte:fine
NitrAte:fine
PH/GH/KH:fine
Cycled,yes or no:yes
Number of fish:1
Acclimation process: do not that A
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):no
How often between fish additions:2 weeks or 1 mouth
Waterchange schedule:1 week
Tank temp:68


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

nitrite should be zero, nitrate should be under 40 ppm. are you sure they're alright? 

i do know stunting sometimes causes damage, but your fish wasn't showing signs of that. some do develop cysts (Fat but not actually pregnant) some can suffer a deflated bladder, or a twisted bladder.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Here my pic of my sick . opps sorry its 0 on nitrite and 20 on nitrate


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

she looks thin for a goldfish, though that could be because of not eating... how did you first notice the bladder problem? 

(honestly it's probably too late for her)


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ever time I give her food she get bloated after 2 days. She would have problem swimming down. I give her peas and it help her right away. Then I wait 3 days then give her food, and it would happen again.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

what were you feeding her? and fancy goldfish have a hard time swimming anyway. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_E3P-Z4qQHY0/TCPozjgyHrI/AAAAAAAAAHc/Uok41mvtHjU/s1600/for+sale.jpg this is the normal shape for a black moor, they're supposed to be deep bodied.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

veggie round or sicking pellets


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

waayyyy too much fiber, they make flake food specifically for goldfish, use that and feed the veggies as a meal once or twice a week. i give mine an algae wafer on sundays and wednesdays.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

I give it to her ever once a day


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

She must have been born with some kind of digestive problem, because I know from your postings you take very good care with feeding and such, and the fish in that picture is dying of starvation. It takes a long time for a moor to become that thin, so she has had some sort of slow-working chronic problem. I doubt it is swim bladder - I think that is just a symptom of her difficulties. 
Fancy form goldfish are extremely inbred creatures, and they tend to have a lot of physical difficulties as a result. It is either a digestive problem, the final stages of internal parasites or a wasting disease. You will probably never know which, but it's unlikely you could have done much about it.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Black has a point, I forgot about goldfish being inbred.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You don't get eyes like that because your parents dated people from out of town...


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks you guys I did my very best on her she will die today or tomorrow.


----------

